
NSA surveillance played little role in foiling terror plots, experts say - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/12/nsa-surveillance-data-terror-attack
======
LoganCale
It sounds like they don't actually know and are speculating. The key point
they use to say this surveillance didn't play a role seems to be that they're
only collecting metadata. I don't think anyone in government is claiming they
can't then get a warrant for the specific individuals flagged as suspicious
via the metadata for more in-depth surveillance.

